# Like Zombie books?



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I just started a blog that will document the writing of a series of zombie novels. I am hoping to get some reader feedback and also to teach people how to write their own novels. I do not have a book for sale, so this is not a commercial post.

I just posted an excerpt from my manuscript of the first book Zombies on the Psych Ward. Feel free to take a look and share your thoughts.

The site is :
www.zombiebookseries.com

Oh, and here's a teaser - the series will transition to a haunted attraction setting in the second book. It's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Looking for input on my first concept draft for a cover.

http://zombiebookseries.com/2014/05/11/get-ready/


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Final cover draft.

What do you think?










www.zombiebookseries.com


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Interesting concept.... I like the mask and your use of it in the book covers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The final draft has a cool comic book look to the artwork.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

Monkey and Roxy,
Thanks for the kind words!


----------

